

Show HN: Coaching platform for League of Legends - hangsu
http://www.gamerunners.gg/

======
jhyqt5
It looks interesting but there are a few things missing in my opinion:

-No way to see how active, actual the coaches are. There is no chance to offer lessons around certain times or make this easier.

-high barrier for student because they have to fill an empty message with no pointers or basic information form coach accounts could use a little bit better organized

-standardized coaching and student profile other than just one big about section

\- offer some form of auto match to make it easier to get coaches.

\- Something I would like would be some kind of open lesson system. A coach
could open a session and every student would see a list of lessons at the
moment and is able to join them.

Good start though.

------
minimaxir
Note that vote rigging doesn't work.

